# Cassie's pup Rory beating the Texas heat



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

What a beautiful red puppy. I used to live in Rowlett, Texas and I don't miss that heat at all.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Rory's a beautiful Red girl, cute video.


----------

